# Ford RS Focus



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Went out in a friend's RS Focus last night, which has been chipped,S/steel pipe and many more mods engine wise, WOW! I drove the car around for about half an hour typical Ford rattly and nasty to drive but to my suprise it was extremly quick. It weighs less than my TTR about 1200kg i think but this thing was a monster, hard to tell if it was quicker than my TT because it was so jerky and i couldn't stop the front wheels spinning until 4th gear but it certainly felt faster. Still a ford focus at the end of the day though :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There are plenty of cars faster than a TT (certainly faster than a TTR) but there aren't many that are as nice


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

My point exactly


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I like them -but then i'm a ford RS fan.

Shame the interior looks like it was styled by Halfords 

James.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Ford should give you free sun glasses, it is a bit loud :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> Went out in a friend's RS Focus last night, which has been chipped,S/steel pipe and many more mods engine wise, WOW! I drove the car around for about half an hour typical Ford rattly and nasty to drive but to my suprise it was extremly quick. It weighs less than my TTR about 1200kg i think but this thing was a monster, hard to tell if it was quicker than my TT because it was so jerky and i couldn't stop the front wheels spinning until 4th gear but it certainly felt faster. Still a ford focus at the end of the day though :wink:


What was the torque steer like? And the reported tendancy to follow cambers when booted?


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Ive driven one a few times, theyre probably quicker than a standard TT if you can manage to get the power down. If the road is even slightly wet or isnt 100% straight then forget about it. It tells you were it wants to go. They seem to be holding their value though.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Gary,

The car is quite heavily modified and the road was a little damp, the torque steer was really bad, 1st and 2nd almost unusable in the damp, front wheels were still spinning at 70mph plus in 3rd. IMO it was quite dangerous had a tendency to pull me into the kerb and all across the road for that matter, even in a straight line holding the steering wheel like an olympic weight lifter i still couldn't keep it in a straight line.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> Gary,
> 
> The car is quite heavily modified and the road was a little damp, the torque steer was really bad, 1st and 2nd almost unusable in the damp, front wheels were still spinning at 70mph plus in 3rd. IMO it was quite dangerous had a tendency to pull me into the kerb and all across the road for that matter, even in a straight line holding the steering wheel like an olympic weight lifter i still couldn't keep it in a straight line.


Sounds like a lesson in attempting to put lots of power down whilst trying (in vain) to stear through the same wheels....


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

jonno said:


> SaulTTR said:
> 
> 
> > Gary,
> ...


Spot on, was hard work driving it.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> They seem to be holding their value though.


Too right. Saw one on a Ford forecourt at Â£24k. They were less than that new (weren't they). Such a limited run and now they've finished building them all should give them very good residuals.

Rhod


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

They were Â£19,995 new accordong to Evo


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been told so don't know if it's true that 2000 were made and 30 0f them were made in yellow and they are fetching Â£30k each :?


----------

